# Does dick size even matter?



## elfmaxx (Apr 16, 2019)

foids only care about face right?
...right?


----------



## SeiGun (Apr 16, 2019)

its matter if you noticible short i guess


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

Yea as long you are average or above average you are fine 

True face is everything


----------



## SeiGun (Apr 16, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> True face is everything





mido the slayer said:


> True face is everything





mido the slayer said:


> True face is everything





mido the slayer said:


> True face is everything





mido the slayer said:


> True face is everything


----------



## adrianolm (Apr 16, 2019)

If ur chad it doesnt


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

It is tbh


----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 16, 2019)

It’ll be a deal breaker once you reach the bedroom my friend, imagine busting out a micropenis… 

With no face and height your dick is useless tho.



> Women preferred a penis of slightly larger circumference and length for one-time (length = 6.4 inches/16.3 cm, circumference = 5.0 inches/12.7 cm) versus long-term (length = 6.3 inches/16.0 cm, circumference = 4.8 inches/12.2 cm) sexual partners. These first estimates of erect penis size preferences using 3D models suggest women accurately recall size and prefer penises only slightly larger than average.











Women's preferences for penis size: A new research method using selection among 3D models


Women’s preferences for penis size may affect men’s comfort with their own bodies and may have implications for sexual health. Studies of women’s penis size preferences typically have relied on their abstract ratings or selecting amongst 2D, flaccid images. This study used haptic stimuli to...




figshare.com












Women's Preferences for Penis Size: A New Research Method Using Selection among 3D Models


Women’s preferences for penis size may affect men’s comfort with their own bodies and may have implications for sexual health. Studies of women’s penis size preferences typically have relied on their abstract ratings or selecting ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov












Women who prefer longer penises are more likely to have vaginal orgasms (but not clitoral orgasms): implications for an evolutionary theory of vaginal orgasm - PubMed


Women who prefer deeper penile-vaginal stimulation are more likely to have vaginal orgasm, consistent with vaginal orgasm evolving as part of a female mate choice system favoring somewhat larger than average penises. Future research could extend the findings by overcoming limitations related to...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov













Penis size interacts with body shape and height to influence male attractiveness


Compelling evidence from many animal taxa indicates that male genitalia are often under postcopulatory sexual selection for characteristics that increase a male’s relative fertilization success. There could, however, also be direct precopulatory female mate choice based on male genital traits...




www.pnas.org


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 16, 2019)

As long as its around 15cm you should be fine


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2019)

didnt red but ur oldcel tbh ngl jf l


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 16, 2019)

How do I hide my micro peen? Just have sex in the dark theory?


----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 16, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> How do I hide my micro peen? Just have sex in the dark theory?





> Did it go in?? (That’s what she said)



I read a study of a legit penis pump that can help and achieved results.
Just chemical dickmaxx idk how dickcel u are that’s important as well.
There’s the surgery as well…
Jelquing is also a thing


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 16, 2019)

dicksize matters for keeping a girl loyal to you

dicksize doesnt matter for hookups (unless below average)


----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 16, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> dicksize matters for keeping a girl loyal to you
> 
> dicksize doesnt matter for hookups (unless below average)


Explain I just linked a study that said otherwise.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 16, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Explain I just linked a study that said otherwise.


i dont need to read a study to know that dick size doesnt matter for hookups lmfao. you fuck the girl and you never speak to her ever again why does how you made her feel during sex matter? all that matters is using the toilet as a toilet and dumping your bodily fluids into it


----------



## NormieKilla (Apr 16, 2019)

I'd trade every inch of my 7" penis for 1 points in height-face.


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 16, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> I'd trade every inch of my 7" penis for 1 points in height-face.


You guys ever noticed how almost everyone on looksmax.me has a 7+ inch penis? Scientists need to study this anomaly immediately.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Apr 16, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> You guys ever noticed how almost everyone on looksmax.me has a 7+ inch penis? Scientists need to study this anomaly immediately.


how bigs urs? 6 inch>?


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 16, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> how bigs urs? 6 inch>?


4.5 bonepressed on cialis


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Apr 16, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> 4.5 bonepressed on cialis


seriously? do u have a pic? can u post it. ur prob measuring wrong.


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 16, 2019)

Yes bro, dicklets get cucked


----------



## Krezo (Apr 16, 2019)

Unless you have a micropenis it's not that important. A Chad with a small/average penis will still slay and an incel with a big penis will still be an incel. Here's a hint for you guys, WOMEN DO NOT CARE ABOUT GETTING AN ORGASM DURING SEX. They only care about the validation they get from it, especially the validiation they would get from fucking a Chad. Most women do not orgasm during sex yet they still have sex all the time because it gives them VALIDATION. It makes them feel feminine and inferior, a feeling which all women crave even if they deny it.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 16, 2019)

Bro yes


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 16, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Bro yes


TONY = BR 0


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 16, 2019)

The dickpill held me down and fucked me against my will


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 16, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> The dickpill held me down and fucked me against my will


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 16, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


>


----------



## Damo the incel (Apr 16, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Bro yes


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 16, 2019)

If you have a Chad face you'll get laid regardless of your dick size. Of course if it's below average then you'll probably have it hard to keep an attractive gf.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 16, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 41493









Damo the incel said:


> View attachment 41497


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 16, 2019)

No, your dick size doesn't matter, chad's dick size matters.


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 16, 2019)

7 inch with 5.5 girth MINIMUM JUST TO START PLAYING THE GAME. Anything below kys


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 16, 2019)

GIRTH GIRTH GIRTH

5.5 minimum girth to be honest, srs


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 16, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> seriously? do u have a pic? can u post it. ur prob measuring wrong.


too embarrassed about being a dickcel


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 16, 2019)

It gets the toilet running, so yes.


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 17, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


>




That's what happens to deluded normies who think being a cuck is just a normal sexual style and not a role for ugly males that will bring them nothing good.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 17, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


>









TBOLT said:


> That's what happens to deluded normies


t. normroach


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 17, 2019)

Everything matters


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Apr 21, 2019)

yes ,bro in fact its the MOST IMPORTANT THING THAT MATTERS JFL IF ANYONE THINKS THAT EVEN CHAD COULD SURVIVE WITH A MICRODICK


----------



## xom (Apr 21, 2019)

most important thing, yes

better looking you are the more she will expect you are packing heat, can also save bad looks

either way a necessity


----------

